# Batman coming back



## Dave (Jan 29, 2003)

Ok all you Batman fans. It is going to be made finnally. The new episode will be; The Dark Knight Rises. The next villian is called BANE. Yes Catwoman will be there. Played by Anne Hathaway. So get ready all you Batman fans. Batman will rise again.


----------



## Boston_bill (Jul 23, 2009)

Dave said:


> Ok all you Batman fans. It is going to be made finnally. The new episode will be; The Dark Knight Rises. The next villian is called BANE. Yes Catwoman will be there. Played by Anne Hathaway. So get ready all you Batman fans. Batman will rise again.


I love Hathaway. Could be worth the price of admission just to see her in the outfit, LOL


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Bane? Uh-oh.


----------



## dogs31 (Feb 27, 2006)

Dave said:


> Ok all you Batman fans. It is going to be made finnally. The new episode will be; The Dark Knight Rises. The next villian is called BANE. Yes Catwoman will be there. Played by Anne Hathaway. So get ready all you Batman fans. Batman will rise again.


Hopefully, Warner will take the plunge and let Nolan make an R-Rated "Batman" movie. Now that would be cool ala "Kick A**".


----------



## BoJackson999 (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm excited for the next Batman movie. Catwoman has always been my favorite villain in the series. Can't wait!!!


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

I am not feeling "Anne Hathaway" as Catwoman...


----------



## jeffshoaf (Jun 17, 2006)

I vote for Eliza Dushku as Catwoman!


----------



## Mikemok1981 (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm really hoping that Christopher Nolan does Bane justice. In the comics Bane isn't just some juiced up freak, he's incredibly smart as well. He figured out who Batman was and used that info to break Batman's back at an unguarded moment. Here's hoping he treats Bane like he treated Ra's al Ghul.


----------

